# TT Roadster - Boot Measurements?



## FuzzyM (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi 

I'm looking into getting a 2008 TT Roadster and wondered if anyone happens to know the exact measurements of the boot?
I know it will be much smaller than my 2002 225 coupe but by how much?

Thanks


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

The exact dimensions are similar to the new TTR, 1000X1013. See here http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-roadster.html









and coupe:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=176010

Boot size is L40"x W39"x H12" and the opening is 18" x 34"

However this is a bit deceptive since there's a slight curvature of the top of the trunk area directly under where the convertible top sits when folded down; meaning it's not dead flat, it's slightly arched. While I can easily fit two standard carry-on suitcases, side by side (lengthwise) under the rear-most section, the curvature prevents them from being able to touch the left and right sides and leaves a gap of about 4"-5". Of course if you had soft sided bags or duffel bags, they'd cram in there easily enough.

The illustration, while not to scale, gives you and idea of the arch and how two carry-on suitcases would fit.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

It is deceptive.... You can get quite a bit in but no one item can be to large....

Takes some thinking about when your going away but we've always managed to get everything we need in.

The roof up or down makes no difference on the space unlike an A5 etc but when up there is always the space behind the seats for stuff too.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't got hands on experience with the Roadster boot, but I do with the MX-5's boot space. 
Suitcases don't work. Flexible bags do. Perhaps for a holiday the boot insert can be taken out, giving a bit more height and space?

When going to a diy store.... well that's where things may get complicated. Roof down, passenger seat, boot lid open... stuff like that.

So in the end it all depends on SWMBO and what she wants to bring along :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> I haven't got hands on experience with the Roadster boot, but I do with the MX-5's boot space.
> Suitcases don't work. Flexible bags do. Perhaps for a holiday the boot insert can be taken out, giving a bit more height and space?
> 
> When going to a diy store.... well that's where things may get complicated. Roof down, passenger seat, boot lid open... stuff like that.
> ...


 :lol: let SWMBO go to the day store in her own. You can stay in and watch the rugby / football :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What's SWMBO ?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

she who must be obeyed I think :lol: how many bodies can you fit in a roadster boot? agree about the mx5 boot space, no chance of even fitting in a small case. When I looked at the TT roadster previously I thought the boot actually looked quite big


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The boot space in the roadster is pretty good 'tbh'. Tend to use large soft bags with wheels and a retractable handle...15Kg + each of well packed clothing. Quite a respectable load area roof up or down for a roadster I've found.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Templar said:


> What's SWMBO ?


Guess you're not married? :lol:

It's not what, it's who? It's She Who Must Be Obeyed....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > What's SWMBO ?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > What's SWMBO ?
> ...


I am married actually...on my second one as it happens


----------



## SamoaChris (Jun 24, 2014)

Agree that the boot is pretty good.

We did a 2 week tour of Scotland with one quite big suitcase and a large bag. Coats and other stuff was just fitted around them.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> she who must be obeyed I think :lol: how many bodies can you fit in a roadster boot? agree about the mx5 boot space, no chance of even fitting in a small case. When I looked at the TT roadster previously I thought the boot actually looked quite big


Funny how if you lock the wife in the boot for an hour, then lock the dog in the boot, only one is pleased to see you when you let them out :lol:

Seriously, I can get two airline size wheelie bags in the boot (or one medium sized case) and pack loads of other stuff around them. Can easily do a long weekend or a week assuming SWMBO doesn't bring too many pairs of shoes.

Even easier in the winter as coats / jumpers etc can go in the roof recess if you're not planning on dropping it.

The boot goes back a fair way under the roof shelf, it's the opening size that limits individual large items.
(EDIT- Just realised our low tax pilot chap explained this much better with some artwork earlier in the chain)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Templar said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


 

I won't go further off topic this time :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Probably best tbh.. :wink:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think for a roadster the boot has masses of room. Managed to do a week in Scotland with two big soft bags, laptop case, camera bag etc and there was still a bit of room in there.

Couldn't have done that in my previous Z4, I'd have had to have left the mrs behind to fit it all in :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

These pictures give you a good idea of exactly how much space you have in a roadster boot. The dimensions were not provided but the total volume is 178-ltrs. While subtle, you can see the wedge shape of the large suitcase and small bag since they're placed under where the top folds down.

http://www.roadsterbag.co.uk/Audi-Roads ... ggage.html


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, that's snug. I see they're sold out now.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Wow, that's snug. I see they're sold out now.


Yeah they haven't been available for sometime now unfortunately..


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It looks like someone else is offering a similar set of custom TT roadster luggage on Amazon USA and UK. Not a bad way to go if you want to maximize the space, but it doesn't leave much room for anything extra. Personally I have found two carry-on suitcases and soft side duffel bag works great and still leaves plenty of room for jackets, shoes, hats, water bottles, etc. I've managed plenty of 2-week road trips this way.

(USA) http://www.amazon.com/Audi-Roadster-Fit ... B0037IOQF2

(UK) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audi-Roadster-F ... tt+luggage


----------

